# My Beret



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

ok so I just recieved my gear(minus my boots and small pack).
from what I know from my brothers(he is in kingston so he can't help and I am not working today so no smart comments about asking at my armouries, I simply want to do it now!)

http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/kpics89/jh.jpg

is this correct? my only question is with the fold-over, does it matter if you can see the 2 holes spots my your ear? mine are visible jsut cause I can't pull too much, it's rather fitted =)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

From CFP 265 (CF Dress Instructions), Chapter 2, Section 2, Para 15(c):

Beret. The beret shall be worn evenly on the head, with the sweatband 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the eyebrows, the badge centred over the left eye, and the crown pulled downward to the right. The break of the sweatband shall be worn centred at the back of the head, with no draw string visible.


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> I simply want to do it now!



Yeah, me too; but, I'm not like other girls.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

mm so looks good from what I gathered. cool cool. That's all I wanted to know. Thanks.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> From CFP 265 (CF Dress Instructions), Chapter 2, Section 2, Para 15(c):
> 
> Beret. The beret shall be worn evenly on the head, with the sweatband 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the eyebrows, the badge centred over the left eye, and the crown pulled downward to the right. The break of the sweatband shall be worn centred at the back of the head, with no draw string visible.



Like Eye said BUT I find if you wear the band 2.5 cm above the eyebrow you look like a complete goof. I wear my band on my eyebrow, but then again I'm a bit of a rebel.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

Ya quite a few members I've seen wear theirs like mine(maybe 1 cm from my eyebrows or so).
haha and then there are those who got a size to big or they jsut keep pulling on it because their flap covers half way down their ear.lol =) funny sight .


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

So...if you've seen mbr's wearing their berets so much, how come you had to come here to ask "how"?

As for the length of the flap, some units/Regiments/Corps have their own *style* for lack of a better term.  And, to be honest, the picture YOU posted is not one that will show up in the Dress Instructions anytime soon as the "how-to" model so...careful about throwing stones.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too; but, I'm not like other girls.



hahahaha I missed that one earlier AV


----------



## tango22a (8 Jul 2009)

Forty-plus years ago, when issued with my first beret, it hung down over my right ear. I was soon pointed in the right direction  by my Sergeant-Instructor (later my RSM) : one ordered one's beret TWO (2) sizes SMALL, removed the lining, soaked it, then put it on your head until it dried, shaping it to your head.

Nowadays some formations don't allow one to remove the lining so my directions are moot.

My second son got me a genuine Belgique beret several years ago and that's what I wear with my blues and greys as I have retired from the CF.

Hope this was some help,

tango22a


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So...if you've seen mbr's wearing their berets so much, how come you had to come here to ask "how"?



I have been in for a week. Seeing others with it on and crafting your own are 2 different things.
Now, had your ignorant ass read my post in it's entirty, you would know it was this, 



			
				CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> ...my only question is with the fold-over, does it matter if you can see the 2 hole spots by your ear? mine are visible just cause I can't pull too much, it's rather fitted =)



My question was not geared so much towards, "how to make it" rather, if it was alright having the 2 holes on the right side showing or if you are to fold it further down so as not to see them.

Now I will also say thank you to 'Eye' for attempting to answer my question with useless information that I found by searching.
I don't want to sound rude but why couldn't you answer my question respectfully in the first place? Why try to belittle me? Is that how you talk to fellow Canadians(possibly fellow soldiers) who are seeking honest advice? If so your a sad man.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

ya thanks tango it was informative.


----------



## tabernac (8 Jul 2009)

Members here don't take too kindly to being called an ignorant ass.

IMHO, the beret should be worn somewhat high in the back of the head, to allow for enough material to pull down towards your right eye. You should NOT be able to see those little metal grommets. That means your beret band is pulled down WAY to far. Berets sit on your head, not AROUND it.

Failing that, someone on your course who can form one properly will sort out your beret situation.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> Now I will also say thank you to 'Eye' for attempting to answer my question with useless information that I found by searching.



Forgive me for asking, but if you searched and found, why did you have to ask?

Go to Google, click on images and search for "formed beret".  Look what I found:

http://www.aircadetonline.com/flash_site/nco_tips_beret.htm

http://www.armystudyguide.com/content/Prep_For_Basic_Training/Prep_for_basic_uniforms/the-beret.shtml

(with pictures, too!!)

Yeah, it may be "cadets" or "American" but if you've seen people wearing the beret, you have a rough idea of how to do it.  Judging from your picture, your beret is too small.  You should have more of a flap than that, at least to the sweat band, preferably a bit farther and NOT halfway down your frikkin' ear.

As far as your other comments, I'm quite sure someone will sort you out here and on your BMQ.  Start thinking for yourself.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Members here don't take too kindly to being called an ignorant ***.
> 
> IMHO, the beret should be worn somewhat high in the back of the head, to allow for enough material to pull down towards your right eye. You should NOT be able to see those little metal grommets. That means your beret band is pulled down WAY to far. Berets sit on your head, not AROUND it.
> 
> Failing that, someone on your course who can form one properly will sort out your beret situation.



I understand, I appolgize for sucumbing to his level of disrespect. 
Otherwise, thank you for answering my question I'll fix it because mine were showing.


----------



## Loachman (8 Jul 2009)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> Now, had your ignorant ***



Comment and conduct noted.

That is the last time that your *** posts such a thing here before a formal introduction to the Warning System.



			
				CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound rude



Too late.



			
				CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> but why couldn't you answer my question respectfully in the first place? Why try to belittle me? Is that how you talk to fellow Canadians(possibly fellow soldiers) who are seeking honest advice? If so your a sad man.



He asked a question, and gave you some information. It was blunt, yes, but you're going to get a lot of that in the CF so get used to it. Don't read too much into it.



			
				cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> IMHO, the beret should be worn somewhat high in the back of the head, to allow for enough material to pull down towards your right eye. You should NOT be able to see those little metal grommets. That means your beret band is pulled down WAY to far. Berets sit on your head, not AROUND it.



It is hard to tell for certain from your photo, but it looks like you have pulled it down too far in the back to me as well, just like in cheap army movies. It's a common mistake.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jul 2009)

Again, my question was in relation whether those metal grommets were alowed to be seen. But this has been answered so you can close this post as I have no further questions on this matter and if you (army.ca staff) deems it so. =)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> I have been in for a week. Seeing others with it on and crafting your own are 2 different things.
> Now, had your ignorant ass read my post in it's entirty, you would know it was this,
> 
> My question was not geared so much towards, "how to make it" rather, if it was alright having the 2 holes on the right side showing or if you are to fold it further down so as not to see them.
> ...



Because I am in the right mood, and you asked for it...I'll respond to your post.

First off, I took time out of my day to pull up the actual DRESS REGULATIONS, find the right part, copy it and post it for you.  Answer your post respectfully in the first place?  I posted the fucking dress regulations.  I could have ignored your question like most other members here would have, or simply said "search".

Belittle you?  I saw your first post for what it was;  some 18 year old with his "i got my gear!!' hard-on, having to put a picture up and *demand* to have an answer now.  See your quote below f**kstick.



			
				CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> ok so I just recieved my gear(minus my boots and small pack).
> from what I know from my brothers(he is in kingston so he can't help and I am not working today so no smart comments about asking at my armouries, I simply want to do it now!)



I chose to ignore your (perceived by your post) attitude and post the quote from the dress regs, as a starting point for you.  Before the Mods (rightfully so) told you to search, and other forum members told you to loose the "answer me now!" attitude.

My *arrogant ass* started putting mouthy little punks like you thru the training system sometime around 1993 after I had 3 years in and did my course to qualify as an Instructor.  What were you doing in 1993?  Kindergarten or something??

Lad, if you think my post was "belittling", I think you are in for some hard times ahead as a *potential* soldier.  I say potential because well...as you said, you don't even have a pair of f**king 'army boots' yet.

But what do I know.  Hey, how about this.  Go to Petawawa, or Valcariter, Edmonton...Gagetown..you get the picture.  Find some soldier (try for one with a maroon beret, lets say) with the flap down farther than you think is "fukn-kool" and tell him how stupid he looks.

WTF is an entirty?  Mr Bobbit has a functioning spell check function on this site.  I suggest you use it.  Your grammar, spelling and punctuation are lacking.  It should be "you're a sad man", not "your a sad man".

Final point from me;  you don't *craft* a beret, you *form* it.  Wait.  Did I say that too harshly for your sensitivities?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2009)

Canadian Forces:

We can be very blunt.....and I'm understating that. Get used to it. We don't need to explain our actions or coddle every teenager that wants to be in the CF.

Conratulations on joining, you will find it a very rewarding career, I'm sure.


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> First off, I took time out of my day to pull up the actual DRESS REGULATIONS, find the right part, copy it and post it for you.  Answer your post respectfully in the first place?  I posted the fucking dress regulations.  I could have ignored your question like most other members here would have, or simply said "search".



And, to be sure, when I came into the thread I didn't answer his question ...

Precisely because there is no better (or correct) answer than the one you so thoughtfully provided him with from the outset.

Have a great day EITS ... milpoints inbound.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

AV,

No need for the points, I am just glad to be a *ray of sunshine* in ~Canadian Forces~ life today. 

I still think if he thinks I am "belittling", he is going to be in the hurt-locker on BMQ.  Anyone who knows me knows I am a pussy!


----------



## Franko (8 Jul 2009)

Under breath....[Please say you're not going Armour...please say you're not going Armour]

As EITS and OS already said, you're in for a wake up call. I suggest shutting your gob and setting your ears on recieve only for a while.

As another mod has already pointed out...you've been sorted out for the last time.

One more like that and you're on the ramp.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

